# BG (Before Grain) Green Tripe



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

Apologies if this has already been posted.

I had been using BG (Before Grain) canned Green Tripe for convenience, as I don't have a freezer to dedicate to tripe.

I just purchased, & it is no longer Green! 
First clue, when I opened can = it didn't knock me over!

It is now, 96% tripe, & white in color, & I know, not what I want for raw feeding.

I asked, after the fact, at the store & was told that there was a change with BG products, being now 90's% instead of the 100% of the past.
This store sells another "canned" tripe, but it looks to have more "ingredients" then the BG. 

Now my delema, as I need a tripe source? But without a freezer for tripe, ??? 
Grrrrrrrrrrrr
Thank you for any & all replies


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I use Tripett brand canned Tripe.
The carry 4 different variations.
1) Beef Green Tripe
2) Beef Green Tripe with Duck & Salmon (Advanced Skin & Coat Formula).
3) New Zealand Green Lamb Tripe
4) New Zealand Green Venison Tripe.
I use primarily the Venison Tripe, but have also used the Lamb version. The dogs love it! *The Lamb smells *less* than the Venison. All the versions have limited ingredients.
I order it from: www.doggiefood.com
Good luck!


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> I use Tripett brand canned Tripe.
> The carry 4 different variations.
> 1) Beef Green Tripe
> 2) Beef Green Tripe with Duck & Salmon (Advanced Skin & Coat Formula).
> ...


Awesome!!!!!!!!

Thank You so Much For Info ! Link!!!!


----------

